# I stay in my friend's room...



## cyaxares_died

Nasil dogru?
"Bir arkadaşim 3 hafta tatil yapiyor ve ben oda aradigim zaman onun odasi'da kalabilirim."

ya

"bir arkadaşim 3 hafta tatil yapiyor ve ben oda aradigim zaman onun odasinda kalabilirim."

ya ... ?


----------



## Volcano

_*Bir arkadaşım 3 hafta tatil yapacak ve oda aradigim zaman onun odasında kalabilirim.

**Bir arkadaşim 3 haftadır tatil yapıyor ve oda aradıgım zaman onun odasında kalabilirim.*_

_*Bir arkadaşım 3 hafta tatil yapacak eğer oda ararsam onun odasında kalabilirim.*_

_*Bir arkadaşim 3 haftadır tatil yapıyor eğer oda ararsam onun odasında kalabilirim.*_


----------



## AlpArslan

tatil yapacak = will go on holiday
tatil yapıyor = is on holiday

aradığım zaman = when i search
ararsam = if i search


----------



## Volcano

Volcano said:


> _*Bir arkadaşım 3 hafta tatil yapacak ve oda aradigim zaman onun odasında kalabilirim.
> 
> **Bir arkadaşim 3 haftadır tatil yapıyor ve oda aradıgım zaman onun odasında kalabilirim.*_
> 
> _*Bir arkadaşım 3 hafta tatil yapacak eğer oda ararsam onun odasında kalabilirim.*_
> 
> _*Bir arkadaşim 3 haftadır tatil yapıyor eğer oda ararsam onun odasında kalabilirim.*_



_*One of my friends will go to holiday for 3 weeks and when I look for a room,I can stay at her room

*__*One of my friends has been on holiday for 3 weeks and *__*when I look for a room,I can stay at her room

*__*One of my friends will go to holiday for 3 weeks if I look for a room,I can stay at her room

*__*One of my friends has been on holiday for 3 weeks *__*if I look for a room,I can stay at her room*_
_*
*_


----------



## cyaxares_died

Can I say  "Bir arkadaşim 3 hafta tatil yapiyor ve ben oda aradigim zaman onun odasinda kalabilirim", or does "kalabilirim" imply that I can but am not doing this right now?


----------



## cyaxares_died

My problem was actually just the "n" in odasinda -I should have stated that more clearly, sorry.


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> Can I say  "Bir arkadaşim 3 hafta tatil yapiyor ve ben oda aradigim zaman onun odasinda kalabilirim", or does "kalabilirim" imply that I can but am not doing this right now?



_*Yes it does,it says that if he wants,he is able to stay,he has the chance to stay etc.. kalabilirim *__*also *__*means possibility*_ _*like i might/could stay but not in this sentence *_


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> My problem was actually just the "n" in odasinda -I should have stated that more clearly, sorry.



_*oda - room

oda-s-ı - her room ( "s" is here to combine two vowels coz there never two vowels come one after another in turkish,"ı" is *__*possessive suffix *__* )

odası-n-da - in her room ("n" has also the same duty here but it breaks the rule there are one vovel and one consonant, "da" means in )*_


----------



## cyaxares_died

Thank you volcano but your anser is not clear!

Is it

>Can I say "Bir arkadaşim 3 hafta tatil yapiyor ve ben oda aradigim zaman onun >odasinda kalabilirim", 

"Yes, it does."

or: 

>does "kalabilirim" imply that I can but am not doing this right now?

"Yes, it does."


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> does "kalabilirim" imply that I can but am not doing this right now?
> 
> "Yes, it does."



_*Yes,not right now but you can stay....*_


----------

